# An odd moment...



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow... this is rare... the only M3OC member online... Ok, I know if it is the middle of the night in North America... yet we have Europe, Asia and Oceania fully awake?! 
Hopeful the 14 bots will notice... 

Edited 4:53 am EST: good morning, @Dan Detweiler !!


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

Whenever I think of the bots I envision the spider bots from Minority Report.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Exactly! me too! except they are "patrolling" the Matrix!


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

What or who are the bots?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Watts4me said:


> What or who are the bots?


Mostly search engines. You can view the most recent bot visits here:
https://teslaownersonline.com/online/?type=robot
Yandex is a Russian search engine. Baidu is Chinese. It can be fun to try them out. 

And TIL about Majestic12!
http://www.majestic12.co.uk/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Folks, I apologize profusively in advance for breaking one of our cardinal rules... yet to me this is not truly politics but a formidable spin of good humor... so once, only once:






:tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tonguewink:


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

Great! that's a chunk of my life down the YouTube time sink. Started watching SNL clips an hour later I'm watching clips about perpetual motion machines and funny dog videos.


----------

